# Flathead from Oct



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

I just downloaded my camera today and had a picture of a cat I caught Oct 9










This year was pretty tough so I gotta cling to the memory of each catch.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Looks like he might be clinging to you. Nice fish. What was the weight?


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

> Nice fish. What was the weight?


Ron
Our fish in Oct come from our last resort spot. They run smaller
and we don't take pix of the 20s. This one was 30+ 

From Oct 1 till Nov we have a transition spot that produces
flathead after all the other flathead seem to go innactive.
These aren't the biggest flathead but at least we get a little action.


----------



## onAyak (Dec 20, 2011)

Nice fish!!!


----------



## bigcatjoe (Sep 6, 2006)

Easier to keep baits alive on the bottom in cooler more oxygenated water ehh?


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

> Easier to keep baits alive on the bottom in cooler more oxygenated water ehh?


The baits keep well but we sometimes have to work hard 
to catch bluegill this time of year. The air we sit in is cooler
and often aerated and wet too


----------

